# E-Motor umbauen



## Bass-a-holic (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo Bootsangler!
Ich habe mir ein GFK-Boot restauriert und einen 54lb E-Motor (Zebco Rhino) am Heck drangeknallt.
Bin Preis/Leistungstechnisch soweit auch zufrieden mit dem Motor (deutlich unter 200 Ocken). 
Nun meine Frage:
Ist es möglich bzw. falls ja lohnt es sich preislich diesen so umzubauen das man ihn auch per Fernbedienung/i-Pilot bzw. Fußsteuerung bedienen kann?
Ich habe das bei MinnKota Motoren auf Bassbooten gesehen und finde es ziemlich geil, gerade beim vertikalangeln. 
Allerdings sind mir ~1000€ für nen Elektromotor doch ein bisschen zu viel...
So far...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: E-Motor umbauen*

Es gibt für den MinKota ein Umrüstset, ob das bei dem Zebco passt kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Schau mal bei www.mybait.de rein, die sind eigentlich sehr gut sortiert.


----------



## angel-daddy (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: E-Motor umbauen*

Hi,
schau mal hier rein,
vlt. ist da einiges an Infod für dich dabei...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270320&highlight=bugmotor

Meine persönliche Meinung zu mybait......lass es. Im Verkauf ist er gut und hat auch gute Preise, aber wehe es kommt zu einem Garantiefall. Sein Service ist unter aller Sau(zweimal persönlich erlebt). Von mir kriegt dieser Laden nicht einen müden Cent mehr!

VG Martin


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: E-Motor umbauen*

Das wußte ich nicht über den Laden, hab da bisher zwei Mal bestellt und wohl zum Glück keinen Garantiefall gehabt.


----------



## simmi321 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: E-Motor umbauen*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Es gibt für den MinKota ein Umrüstset, ob das bei dem Zebco passt kann ich dir nicht sagen.
> 
> Schau mal bei www.mybait.de rein, die sind eigentlich sehr gut sortiert.



Nein , leider gibts nur sätze um Bugmotoren auf Funkfernbedienung oder GPS Steuerung aufzurüsten.
Aber auf Youtube gibts ein Video wo jemand den Rhino 54 auf Funkfernsteuerung umrüstet mit einem Fahrregler aus dem Modellbau und einem Wischermotor.


----------



## simmi321 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: E-Motor umbauen*

Sorry war ein VX44 aber das dürfte kein unterschied machen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhaAhSGdmIg


----------



## Bass-a-holic (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: E-Motor umbauen*

Also das hört sich alles schonmal nicht so schlecht an, man bekommt also auch die Einzelteile von MinnKota. Weiß leider noch nicht ob das Gedöns auch mit den Rhinomotoren kompatibel ist und einen neuen Motor wollte ich mir eigentlich auch nicht kaufen... Ich hätte halt gerne den i Pilot da ich die Sache mit GPS-Anker usw. echt praktisch finde.
Umbauen geht also auch wie das Video zeigt - danke für den Link Simon... Bin leider kein Elektrotechniker/Modellbauer, also ohne Anleitung krieg ich das nicht hin und der Eigentümer des Videos antwortet leider auch nicht... #d
Gruß


----------



## simmi321 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: E-Motor umbauen*

Google mal etwas , jemand hat irgendwo mal geschrieben das man bei Ebay USA Einzelteile für den Umbau bekäme ( von minnkota ) . Ich denke der i-Pilot ist nicht einfach so kompatibel , du wirst schon die Steuerung brauchen die an einem normalen powerdrive war.


----------



## Merlin (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: E-Motor umbauen*

Die MinnKota teile passen nicht auf dem Rhino VX 44
Ruf mal bei Zebco in der Service Abt. an.
Die können die weiterhelfen..


----------



## Frankia (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: E-Motor umbauen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4001467#post4001467


----------



## simmi321 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: E-Motor umbauen*



Frankia schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4001467#post4001467



genau das meinte ich 
Danke an Frankia


----------



## Frankia (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: E-Motor umbauen*

...hab ich mir gedacht. Aber es ist, wie es ist. Minn Kota nimmt's von den Lebendigen... für nichts ;-)


----------

